# 2004 IMPALA Trunk LEAKING! Need help!



## LordX (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey all. I have been noticing that my trunk seems wet after a hard rain, and when I opened up my spare wheel well, it was SLOSHING with water! I was able to pull one of the rubber rings so the water drained, but my main concern is HOW the water is getting in.

I am posting some photos so that you guys can see where the trunk is always wet, and then hopefully we can extrapolate as to where the water is coming in...

Someone suggested that the rear lights may be the problem as the water drains from around the top of the trunk and empties over the lights, so I took out the rear drivers side light, and siliconed the bolts and holes around it.

I don't believe that is it though... don't know why, just a gut feeling.

I took a picture of the trunk with the carpeting pulled away, and I dont know what I am looking at, but it appears that work has been done on this trunk before!

This water leaking is a HUGE issue, because I am a computer repair guy, and I have electronics in the trunk on a regular basis and they can NOT get wet!

PS - If you need larger versions of the photos, the direct links are:

http://www.aaa-computerrepair.com/pictures/trunk1.jpg
http://www.aaa-computerrepair.com/pictures/trunk2.jpg
http://www.aaa-computerrepair.com/pictures/trunk3.jpg


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

LordX said:


> Someone suggested that the rear lights may be the problem as the water drains from around the top of the trunk and empties over the lights, so I took out the rear drivers side light, and siliconed the bolts and holes around it.


You should not have siliconed in the lamp, remove it while you can and reseal with dum dum putty. 
Open the trunk and run water just above the weatherstripping at the top of the trunk opening. Continuously flood the area, but do not let it go over the top of the seal. You may have to get in the trunk, close the lid and have a helper spray water onto the area. When testing with a spray hose, simulate rain. A high pressure stream of water could force its way in.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad seal somewhere. i would say maybe the car was in a wreck before and the trunk lid seals were not aligned with the opening seals...maybe. 47 47's test would confirm the cause easily. You can actually adjust the latch 
solenoid up and it may tighten the gap if that is the cause.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Get inside the trunk with a flashlight; close trunk. Have someone run a hose to see where it's entering. It's either going to be the flange that holds the weather strip is bent down, or it's coming in through the tail light somewhere.


----------



## LordX (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, so what if it IS the weather strip?

What the heck do I do then?


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Pull it off where it is leaking from and take a picture of it for us.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

As has been posted, DO NOT use silicon to seal anything on your car where water may be intruding. Silicone is not the best sealing material on an auto due to the constant flexing of the body elements. "Dum-Dum" or body putty is much better, never hardens. This can be found at any auto paint supply store and they will sell it to you. IF this auto has ever been damaged at either rear tail light area (CarFax?) then this is the first place I would look for leaks. The weatherstripping could be the problem also. I have spent many an hour in the trunks of older cars helping my buddies find just the tiniest leak(s). After a complete restoration of an older car, a trunk leak is not your best friend. Sometimes we have found areas which could be the leak by having me in the trunk, a darkened garage, and using a very bright light to shine at the sealing edges of the trunk. Good Luck, David


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as the surfaces are clean, I see no reason for silicone not working for sealing. But as I look at that picture, I think it's possible there has been some repair work done. That seam sealer looks like it might have been applied post factory, as it's typically painted over.


----------



## LordX (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, that was my first thought when I saw that as well...

No carfax damage reported....

This was most likely fixed without insurance being notified.

But.... either way, I am still stuck with the same prob.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Silicon sealant is fine for the body seams, not for the lights. Once it sets you are not going to remove the lamp without destroying it. You have to wet test the trunk area to find the leak.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Silicon sealant is fine for the body seams, not for the lights. Once it sets you are not going to remove the lamp without destroying it. You have to wet test the trunk area to find the leak.


i agree with the wet test. it seems like it was tagged in that area. it might have bent the trunk rim and if it was repaired, it might not be noticable. just enough to leak. pull the seal from the rim. and look for new pinch welds and other irregularities. pull the liner and seal on other side and use it a a reference.


----------



## tammy5532 (Sep 11, 2015)

I need to know how to remove the round light/reflectors on the trunk on either side of the 3rd brake light. There seems to be water and debris floating in them and I née to get it out. THANK YOU


----------

